# Buy 12 glue stick, 45 crayons, 6 reames of paper



## Road Guy (Aug 19, 2010)

**Warning Lack of Compassion in this Thread**

[SIZE=8pt]dissenters will be told to fuck off...[/SIZE]

for those of us with kids going back to school, something I cant really stand is you get this list of shit to buy for "your kids" for mine it was

24 penciles

6 packs of notebook paper

8 notebooks

4 erasers

etc,etc,etc,

4 sharpies (wtf does a second grader need with a sharpie? I have more security at my house over the sharpies than i do with my guns!)

and they have the nerve to tell you not to label the stuff the YOU bought, so they can part it out with the schmucks who dont go buy anything!!!!

Yeah Yeah teachers buy stuff with their own money for class, I'm sure there the only proffession that has to use there own money for stuff...

anyways, my wife is super pissed because I used one of the four sharpies to label every fucking thing....

thanks for listening, i do feel a little better..


----------



## Paul S (Aug 19, 2010)

Screw the schmucks who don't bring in their own stuff. That is absurd. I would be angry too.

I just made labels for the kids tablets and folders last night.

Does that school have some top secret Sharpie remover that they will not share with the rest of the world?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 19, 2010)

I'd label my kids stuff anyway. Neal Boortz goes off on that, he says that the teachers are indoctrinating the kids to socialism with this kind of crap, and I believe him.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 19, 2010)

we always had to supply 1-2 red pens or pencils for the teacher so they could grade papers with. With the 20 or so kids per class that should have lasted them all year and then some. Maybe thats what the sharpies are for?

I would have just sent what my own kid needs at the given time and labeled it like you did. A couple pencils, notebooks and a package of paper. Then replenish as needed the rest of the year...the teacher doesn't need to hold onto the looseleaf paper or extra pencils for my child. There are organizations that help out those that can't afford school supplies.


----------



## csb (Aug 19, 2010)

:appl:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 19, 2010)

Just one of the many reasons my kid is in private school.


----------



## Sschell (Aug 19, 2010)

ooooohhhhhh.... you said *DON'T* label the stuff... my mistake.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 19, 2010)

Did you have to provide paper towels, kleenex, and toilet paper? I read a story about that the other day on CNN. Schools have had their budgets cut so much that they are asking parents/kids to supply basic paper products for the classroom. Come to think of it, I remember taking a box or two of kleenex to school when I was in grade school.


----------



## Sschell (Aug 19, 2010)

kleenex... lucky bastard, when I was in grade school we had to blow our noses on $100 bills... those things chafe!


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 19, 2010)

Suppose you had only one sharpie. How would you label it?

When we were kids we had a pencil box. It was up to us how much stuff we had in our own pencil box. If the cute girl sitting next to me needed a pencil I'd give her one of mine.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 19, 2010)

MA_PE said:


> If the cute girl sitting next to me needed a pencil I'd give her one of mine.



[insert sexual inuendo here]


----------



## csb (Aug 19, 2010)

Our school district has standardized the lists for the entire city. They are finally letting kids have pencil boxes again. For awhile there, they weren't allowed to have them at all for whatever reason.

We had to bring kleenex when I was in school and guaranteed at the end of the year, we still had like 30 boxes chilling in the classroom.


----------



## WoodSlinger (Aug 19, 2010)

There were unusual items on my daughter's list last year when we sent her off to kindergarten, dry erase markers was one of them. We questioned the teacher about these items, and a lot of them were for the teaching staff due to money issues. Kleenex, paper towels, cleaning wipes, and paper plates were among some of the others.

They have a program around here where you can buy the school supplies and them just drop them in a bin for those who are less fortunate. I'm pretty socially conscience and charitable, so I thought it was great and took no issue with it. Not to mention I still like the look of a fresh box of crayons. I'd feel like a real dick if I knew I deprived a 6 year old of that experience. My stance shifted a bit, however, when I found out what a box of crayons, and other items, cost this time of year at Target, or alike I suppose. At last check, a box of 24 count crayolas is $0.25. I would imagine that you could probably fulfill most of a child's personal items on that list for under what a value meal costs at Mc. D.'s. Maybe I'm ignorant, but I would imagine that anybody can scape together 5 bucks over a 12 month period, especially for your child. Not to mention, this act performed by a struggling family would go a long way in showing the child how important their education is, and may just foster a bit more respect for it.

At any rate, I still bought the stuff and put it in the bin, but I did also wish I would have seen the family that came in on the buss, or hitched a ride with a neighbor to buy their kid some new pencils and what nots.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 20, 2010)

The sad thing is that there are parents who steadfastly REFUSE to buy school supplies for their kids because they know someone else will. These children go into the world primed for failure because they pick up the attitudes of the parents.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 20, 2010)

for 3 kids i think my bill at wal-mart was just under 300 bucks (for "back to school") to get everything on "the list"

a few years ago our "PTA" built a walking track for the teachers &amp; I guess students to use at the school, had they not IMO wasted the money on that I wouldnt be so agitated at this, you can buy a lot of paper for what the cost of asphalt is these days...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 20, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> **Warning Lack of Compassion in this Thread** [SIZE=8pt]dissenters will be told to fuck off...[/SIZE]
> 
> for those of us with kids going back to school, something I cant really stand is you get this list of shit to buy for "your kids" for mine it was
> 
> ...


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 20, 2010)

You can bet your bottom dollar that I would have labeled my kid's stuff as well. Like Woodslinger said, basic school supplies are cheap this time of year at wally world, so it shouldn't be too hard to get your kids the essentials. I'm not heartless, but I'm not going to buy supplies for a teacher to give out to whoever they please.


----------



## ktulu (Aug 20, 2010)

We figured our son would need basically the same supplies every year while in Elementary school, so we stocked up on supplies when they were bottom dollar. All we needed to get was a few new items this year.

But I agree with some posts here - it pisses me off to know that some parents would rather take the handout over taking some time for their own children to get them their needed supplies.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 20, 2010)

WoodSlinger said:


> I'd feel like a real dick if I knew I deprived a 6 year old of that experience.


Just remember that it's not you that's depriving them of that experience, it's their lazy ass, good for nothing, sloth-like parents and you won't feel like a dick.



WoodSlinger said:


> Maybe I'm ignorant, but I would imagine that anybody can scape together 5 bucks over a 12 month period, especially for your child.


You're not ignorant, there's no excuse. Even if the $100 figure that RoadGuy mentioned is the number, that can easily be paid for by cancelling your freaking iPhone plan and going without a cell phone for a month.



Road Guy said:


> for 3 kids i think my bill at wal-mart was just under 300 bucks (for "back to school") to get everything on "the list"


Does that include bookbags and stuff?



Road Guy said:


> a few years ago our "PTA" built a walking track for the teachers &amp; I guess students to use at the school, had they not IMO wasted the money on that I wouldnt be so agitated at this, you can buy a lot of paper for what the cost of asphalt is these days...


I'd tell the teachers to screw off and enjoy their walk. What a bunch of horse shit.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh, and a big "thank-you" to those families that so graciously pay several thousand dollars a year in property taxes to support this place but spend another chunk of money to send their kids to private school because this place sucks so bad.


----------



## csb (Aug 20, 2010)

No joke, I saw a supply list that included cookies/crackers and had a note about the need to bring them in on a certain cycle. You're not that far off, ngnrd.


----------



## Paul S (Aug 20, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> Oh, and a big "thank-you" to those families that so graciously pay several thousand dollars a year in property taxes to support this place but spend another chunk of money to send their kids to private school because this place sucks so bad.


I really hate that tax in particular.


----------



## frazil (Aug 20, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> anyways, my wife is super pissed because I used one of the four sharpies to label every fucking thing....


:Locolaugh:



csb said:


> Our school district has standardized the lists for the entire city. They are finally letting kids have pencil boxes again. For awhile there, they weren't allowed to have them at all for whatever reason.


you can put your weed in there!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 20, 2010)

for my son's 5th grade class he was supopsed to buy three 3IN Binders (&amp; the teacher pointed out not to buy the cheap ones that break) I only bought two, and so far I only see him using one for class........


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 20, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> for my son's 5th grade class he was supopsed to buy three 3IN Binders (&amp; the teacher pointed out not to buy the cheap ones that break) I only bought two, and so far I only see him using one for class........



You've got to be shitting us. 3-inch binders for a 5th grader. WTF is he doing? Writing engineering design memos? I thought we were the only ones that were that prolific.


----------



## chaosiscash (Aug 20, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> Oh, and a big "thank-you" to those families that so graciously pay several thousand dollars a year in property taxes to support this place but spend another chunk of money to send their kids to private school because this place sucks so bad.


If it makes you feel better, I have to pay all those taxes and don't even have kids. I've always felt I shouldn't have to pay overdue library book fees, as thats basically the only county service I make use of for my ridiculous tax bill.


----------



## csb (Aug 20, 2010)

I guess if kids are keeping weed in their pencil boxes it explains why they need all those cookies.


----------



## Sschell (Aug 20, 2010)

csb said:


> I guess if kids are keeping weed in their pencil boxes it explains why they need all those cookies.


its friday, and this post just inspired me to go home!

Piece y'all


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 8, 2011)

almost that time again!!!!!!


----------



## csb (Jul 8, 2011)

We just got the list for kindergarten this fall and it includes two bottles of glue and four glue sticks. Word around town is that none of the teachers use the bottled glue. There are big stacks of it in supply closets.

It makes me kinda sad, because I remember coating my hand in glue, letting it dry and peeling off that big sheet of dried glue that now looked like skin.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 8, 2011)

^guilty of that too!!!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 8, 2011)

Ditto.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh crap I'm a month away from going through this shot again!!!

But we stocked up when they were getting rid of stuff so hopefully no major issue this year...

My wife has already begged me to follow the rules this year,,,


----------



## momech (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't know how I missed this thread before, but this is some of the funniest f'n stuff I've ever read!


----------



## Supe (Jul 9, 2011)

RFID tags?



Road Guy said:


> Oh crap I'm a month away from going through this shot again!!!
> But we stocked up when they were getting rid of stuff so hopefully no major issue this year...
> 
> My wife has already begged me to follow the rules this year,,,


----------



## csb (Aug 8, 2011)

School supplies total cost- $10.

God bless ridiculous sales at Office Depot and Target.

Oh, we need one more item- one pad of post-it notes. You can't buy just one pad. It's like they are encouraging parents to steal from work.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 8, 2011)

Put in an extra two minutes at work to cover the cost.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 8, 2011)

So this year, in 5th grade, only the boys are supposed to bring markers...

...and the pencils must be latex free.

...and we must buy Fiskars scissors, Papermate pens, Colorations glue, and Sharpie highlighters.

There you have it. I better not see any chicks using my kid's markers, and I'm gonna get Elmer's glue.

Just call me a rebel.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 8, 2011)

csb said:


> School supplies total cost- $10.
> God bless ridiculous sales at Office Depot and Target.
> 
> Oh, we need one more item- one pad of post-it notes. You can't buy just one pad. It's like they are encouraging parents to steal from work.


why would they need post it notes? sounds like the teacher wanting stuff for herself...even then a class full of kids each bringing a pad of sticky notepaper...thats a lot of stickies.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 8, 2011)

envirotex said:


> So this year, in 5th grade, only the boys are supposed to bring markers......and the pencils must be latex free.
> 
> ...and we must buy Fiskars scissors, Papermate pens, Colorations glue, and Sharpie highlighters.
> 
> ...


wow...can't wait for minisnick to reach school age...although I don't think the teachers here will get that detailed.

What happened to the days of bringing enough for yourself alone, with a few classroom things like a box of tissues and maybe a red pen for the teacher.


----------



## NCcarguy (Aug 8, 2011)

maybe you could place this label on it.

"Bought for you by a WORKING parent that cares about thier kids education"

Think anyone would be offended?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 8, 2011)

we managed a little better this year, had stuff left over and staples had some ridiculous discounts if you paid attention through the last couple of weeks of summer (I didnt pay attention- my better half did)

My wife has "banned" me from getting involved in the "list" so I guess my complaining last year had a positive effect


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 8, 2011)

what are these places called Staples, office depot, and Target? :joke:


----------



## csb (Aug 8, 2011)

We had certain items that were brand specific- we had to buy Crayola crayons (for 40 cents a box at Target) and Fiskars scissors (for $1 at Target) but other things could be generic, which is why when it called for a 24-count of number 2 pencils, I spent $3 on the 72-pack at Office Depot and figured we'd have them for awhile.

Yeah, 22 post-it note pads seems excessive, but if she's sending home notes on them, sure. We also had to supply a box of Ziploc bags. I assume that's for sending home craft projects.

The supply list is standardized across the district. I'm impressed that we haven't received a "Yeah, but I also need..." note. Maybe they aren't allowed to send those.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 8, 2011)

School doesn't start for almost a month yet...getting a wee bit feisty are we folks?


----------



## willsee (Aug 8, 2011)

School has already started here.

Most started last week.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 8, 2011)

Today was the start of my son's 2nd week of school. They have a "modified track" schedule where they go 12 weeks on then get 2 weeks off (fall, xmas, &amp; spring breaks). They basically get June &amp; July off for summer.


----------



## Supe (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm wondering if they started around here yet? All I know is that my early morning commute has been seeing quite a bit more traffic these past two weeks for some reason.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 9, 2011)

willsee said:


> School has already started here.Most started last week.


Wow, anywhere I've lived, it's always been the day after Labor Day.

Where I went to school, state finals ended around the 20-22, senior prom was around the 25th, and graduation was the last Sunday in June. We got July and August off.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 9, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> willsee said:
> 
> 
> > School has already started here.Most started last week.
> ...


That's the way it was when I started school, but by the time I graduated, we were starting the week before. They start next week, here.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 9, 2011)

Damn. I always started at the end of August and finished in the middle of May.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 9, 2011)

mine go back Monday


----------



## csb (Aug 12, 2011)

Mine starts August 23 and he'll be done June 1.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 12, 2011)

csb said:


> Mine starts August 23 and he'll be done June 1.


thats what it was when i was in school...unless of course we had snow days then it was a little later.

I think next week is the last week of summer vacation for the kids around here.


----------



## csb (Aug 12, 2011)

One thing I hate about school going back in session is that it means the high school crowds will be back at the lunch places. Teenagers are scary when they travel in packs.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 12, 2011)

csb said:


> One thing I hate about school going back in session is that it means the high school crowds will be back at the lunch places. Teenagers are scary when they travel in packs.


I don't necessarily find them scary but the groups of kids are definitely a PITA and a major annoyance/distraction. Clerks have to try to wait on customers while looking all aoround to make sure they aren't getting robbed blind or that the place isn't getting trashed.

At least we're not in London, that's just f'd up.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 12, 2011)

^But London is in Europe, where everything is superior. You frackin' heretic.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 13, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> ^But London is in Europe, where everything is superior. You frackin' heretic.


you're right they even riot and pillage better than we do here.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 14, 2011)

^You find yourself with plenty of free time for personal pursuits when you only 30 weeks a year. like perfecting a hobby or craft.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 16, 2011)

csb said:


> Teenagers are scary when they travel in packs.


Courtesy of My Chemical Romance:

They said all

Teenagers scare

The living sh!t out of me

They could care less

As long as someone'll bleed

So darken your clothes

Or strike a violent pose

Maybe they'll leave you alone

But not me


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 16, 2011)

wow i checked out the school supply lists for here on my last visit to the store and they state brandnames of supplies...even so far as telling you the store to go to to get the watercolor paints for the kindergarten class.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 16, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> wow i checked out the school supply lists for here on my last visit to the store and they state brandnames of supplies...even so far as telling you the store to go to to get the watercolor paints for the kindergarten class.


Maybe they're doing that for folks who have no idea where to get the stuff. Personally, I think I'd hit the Kmart toy section. Wouldn't they have watercolor sets there?


----------



## envirotex (Aug 16, 2011)

We managed to get out of Target with 2 of everything (one for school one for home) for about $60. I bought Elmer's glue, though. Who's ever heard of "Colorations" glue.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 16, 2011)

colorations is the goes on purple dries clear stuff if I rememeber correctly. I think it is also supposed to be the allergy friendly stuff much means more expensive.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 16, 2011)

Elmer's makes the identical stuff...That's what we got.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 16, 2011)

A friend of mine who lives in a nicer part of town than me (East Cobb) said on "sneak a peak" (when yuo bring little johnny to find where his room is) the teachers had plastic bins and made / asked the parents to sort out everything into the bins for storage (the glue sticks, pencils, dry erase markers, etc)

what a fucking joke!!!!


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 16, 2011)

I'd dump everything in a single bin. But that's just me... and I can be an ass at times.


----------



## csb (Aug 25, 2011)

Our school had an open house and it was the exact thing with the bins. My husband laughed at me, because the first thing I threw in were our post-its. I had some free from a car dealership and tossed them in amonst the real post-it notes. At least if a note comes home with FORD on it, I know my supplies are being used!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 29, 2012)

Are the schools still doing this?


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 29, 2012)

We had a pretty long list of things to buy for mini-ble1's preschool class... Baby wipes, coffee filters, tissues, crayons, markers, etc...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 29, 2012)

In the 7th grade, I was part of the yellow team. Meaning all my notebooks, etc. had to be yellow. My parents just bought whatever was cheapest, and wrote YELLOW on them in permanent ink.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 29, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> In the 7th grade, I was part of the yellow team. Meaning all my notebooks, etc. had to be yellow. My parents just bought whatever was cheapest, and wrote YELLOW on them in permanent ink.


Brilliant!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 29, 2012)

MA_PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > In the 7th grade, I was part of the yellow team. Meaning all my notebooks, etc. had to be yellow. My parents just bought whatever was cheapest, and wrote YELLOW on them in permanent ink.
> ...


Concur!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 29, 2012)

I bet this year, even using a good supply of school supplies we buy from the clearance section every September, we were still in the $250 range for school supplies for three kids..

for middle school I think every class wants a 3" 3 ring binder.. tough to fit 5 of those in a bookbag.. And if you buy the cheap ones they never last and the good ones are $10 bucks or more, so 2 middle schoolers, 10 binders * $10 = $100 bucks..

the kids at the middle school bus stop look like basic training recruits on their first day with all their gear in 2 duffle backs...


----------



## Supe (Aug 29, 2012)

Got away pretty light with Jr's kindergarten class. I don't think I spent $25 on the lot of it.


----------



## maryannette (Aug 29, 2012)

College books are very expensive.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 29, 2012)

$60 for middle school pre-ordered supplies...all prebundled, delivered to Mini-Tex in class yesterday.

still waiting to hear on the high school supply list for Tex Jr.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 29, 2012)

Merrimac said:


> College books are very expensive.


Not to mention the "supplies" required for the off-campus housing.


----------



## csb (Sep 6, 2012)

We walked away spending about $25 this year, thanks to stalking Office Depot for their sales. I changed up and bought good pencils this year, after witnessing our teacher last year having to throw away cheap pencils that won't sharpen. My kid got to keep his crayons, pencil box, eraser...mostly only pencils, tissues and ziplocs (for weed) went in the everybody pile.

I'm still in favor of just giving the teacher $20 at the beginning and she buys what she really needs. We have a brand new teacher and she is asking for books, because she hasn't had a change to build a library.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 2, 2015)

I know this is an old thread, but this august will be the first time I will have to buy this shit. I wonder what the list is going to look like.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 2, 2015)

^ should be fairly simple....

Bluetooth speaker

E-reader

Portable hard drive

Flash drive

External hard drive

Laptop

Printer

Smartphone

Tablet

Tablet keyboard case

Tablet stylus

USB battery pack

USB wall charger and surge protector

All set! :thumbs:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 2, 2015)

This is actually a pretty cool list that gives recommendations on what to buy and where to find the cheapest price. And not just for small kids, college too.

http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-school-supplies/


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 2, 2015)

its not as bad in middle school and high school as it is in elementary school.

Half the stuff we bought this year didn't get used but at least our kids were able to bring it home.. for the most part we just get them notebooks and paper and don't pay any attention to whatever BS list the school sends out..

There are enough people raping the school systems for free lunch I shouldn't have to buy them glue sticks too


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 2, 2015)

With the charter school my kids attend, their annual fee covers the materials. Kids just show up on the first day and their supplies are waiting for them in their desks. The only things we need to provide are things like a backpack and a 3-ring binder.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jul 2, 2015)

The list we had every year was stupid.

Why! ! ! ! Do they need dry erase markers and colored pencils? They never use them. And don't get me started about Clorox wipes.

lol


----------



## csb (Jul 2, 2015)

This year they sent home a note that they simplified the supply list. No sh!t they did. There's now one list for all elementary and it's pretty simple. I had been using the Staples school kit, but I can pick all of this up at the store pretty easily. http://buildakit.net/ is what we used last year and the year before and we loved it.

K–6 districtwide elementary list school supply checklist  csb's district schools supply lists are standardized for all grade levels K–6. The same list will be used for every elementary school in the system.

1 Box of #2 Pencils (24 count)

2 Boxes of Tissue

4 Glue Sticks

1 Box of Fat Washable Markers (10 count)

1 Box of Crayons (24 count)

2 Large Erasers

1 Backpack


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 2, 2015)

csb said:


> 1 Box of #2 Pencils (24 count)




I'd be willing to bet that I have never completely used up 24 #2 pencils in my entire life (not counting ones that I shoved into an automatic pencil sharpener until they were completely eaten).


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 2, 2015)

For fun i always just send one mechanical pencil instead


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 6, 2015)

csb said:


> This year they sent home a note that they simplified the supply list. No sh!t they did. There's now one list for all elementary and it's pretty simple. I had been using the Staples school kit, but I can pick all of this up at the store pretty easily. http://buildakit.net/ is what we used last year and the year before and we loved it.
> 
> K–6 districtwide elementary list school supply checklist  csb's district schools supply lists are standardized for all grade levels K–6. The same list will be used for every elementary school in the system.
> 
> ...


Why does a 6th grader need crayons?


----------



## csb (Jul 6, 2015)

Or four glue sticks, for that matter.

It makes the whole list a lot shorter and I don't have to buy post-its, but I have the feeling this doesn't even start to touch what they actually need for school. For instance, there's no folders or paper listed.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 28, 2015)

so I managed to time my entrance to the store at the exact time they were putting out the school supply list. Not a huge list but WTF does a kindergartener need 4 boxes of crayons and 2 boxes of markers for...it's not communal as they said to put the kids name on everything. Walmart had the items on super duper sale, well not the Ticonderoga pencils, but everything else.

4 box of 24ct CRAYOLA crayons

2 boxs of 10 count WASHABLE classic color CRAYOLA markers (the washable variety are expense, glad they were onsale)

2 bottles of elmers school glue, with a note NOT to substitute for any other brand

fiskars blunt scissors

Ticonderoga brand pencils Talk about expensive...needed 4, but the smalled size package they had was 24.

1 large box of tissue

1 package of baby wipes

boys- 1 box quart size ZIPLOC brand freezer bags

girls - 1 box Gallon size ZIPLOC brand freezer bags


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 28, 2015)

with all the brand name listings you'd think they were getting paid for product placement. ~$20 without getting a backpack.... grandma is looking to buy that when we she her next


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jul 28, 2015)

Might be a stupid question but why do the boys need quart size ziplocs vs gallon size for the girls?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 28, 2015)

i think it is so the teachers get a somewhat predetermined variety, so they don't get all gal or all quart


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jul 28, 2015)

Agree on how ridiculous the specificity of the brands are. Too bad you can't just send them to school with a mechanical pencil instead of buying boxes of the regular ones :/


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 28, 2015)

although it is all the required medical visits that will really add up. They must have the regular dr physical with up to date shots, dentist visit, and eye visit. minisnick already does those things on an annual/smei annual basis because my insurance covers it, but for those whose doesn't that can get pricey really quick.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm sure glad my last kids is in high school. It seems to be getting worse each year.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 28, 2015)

See, you all thought I was crazy when I first posted this thread￼


----------



## Freon (Jul 28, 2015)

I have three in college (two undergrads and one grad student) their list is much simpler:

Laptop

VISA Card

Heavy-Duty Blender


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 28, 2015)

^- I am very afraid of that!

In 3 years I will have 1 kid in College

in 4 years I will have 2 kids in College

In 6 years I will have 2 kids in College (assuming the first one graduates)

I got to Denver on the wrong side of the housing bubble and am really fucked. Will most likely be living in apartment or trailer in 4 years to help out.. I am trying to convince one of the older two that 4 years in the Coast Guard would be an awesome adventure!


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 28, 2015)

Is College tax deductible?


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 28, 2015)

^Yep (grumble grumble)


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 28, 2015)

halefuckingulia!


----------



## csb (Jul 28, 2015)

#thanksmudpuppy


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jul 28, 2015)

Mini-Ram better be getting some scholarships or I'm screwed.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 28, 2015)

mp- be glad you don't have kids and have to witness the extended raping of what is known as the free lunch program.

I was a little shocked to learn that when kids decide to say, be in the band, the school district will cover the rental fee's of kids who are in the reduced or free lunch program.

I am all for kids not going hungry, but they don't have to be in the band, or at least not on mp's nickel.....

&amp; I am generalizing but when you see kids waiting in line for the "free band instruments" whose parents have $5,000 tattoo sleaves (or more aren't those expensive as hell?) it kind of makes me wonder why they hell I am having to pay for my kids rental?

Yeah I know.. straight to hell, just trying to enjoy the ride...


----------



## Freon (Jul 29, 2015)

RG,

Talk to your tax guy. You very likely make too much money to take the full tax break on the tuition. Also, Room &amp; Board will still be on you.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 30, 2015)

so minisnick wanted to get a ninja turtle backpack this year...no spiderman or super heros (which is what the store Grandma was going to buy from had). The backpack and matching lunchbox cost more than all the other school supplies combined.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 30, 2015)

yeah that's what the wife was figuring out as well 

and I think Room and Board will be on them!

We though about getting a divorce and giving custody of the kids to the wife, let her go part time and then maybe they will be eligible for pell grants 



Freon said:


> RG,
> 
> Talk to your tax guy. You very likely make too much money to take the full tax break on the tuition. Also, Room &amp; Board will still be on you.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jul 30, 2015)

Freon said:


> RG,
> 
> Talk to your tax guy. You very likely make too much money to take the full tax break on the tuition. Also, Room &amp; Board will still be on you.




We all know RG is rolling in dough. Here's a look at one of his rooms:


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 30, 2015)

^I know people that did that. mom and dad divorced just before eldest applied for colleges, they still lived together but divorced on paper. once the kids were done with school they remarried.


----------



## Freon (Jul 30, 2015)

People getting legally divorced to help get grants has become more than just urban legends. The most unusual one I heard of is a family that had their 21 year old college student "adopt" their younger siblings so they all qualified for aid/grants/scholarships. The parents still "paid the bills", but since none of the kids had a above-poverty-level income, the aid money came rolling in.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 30, 2015)

I am also trying to convince one of the older two that 4 years in the Coast Guard would be a lot of fun...


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 30, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> I am also trying to convince one of the older two that 4 years in the Coast Guard would be a lot of fun...


The Coast Guard is super selective these days. The CG Academy would be awesome, but, like most military school, is also very selective.


----------



## Supe (Jul 30, 2015)

How about Merchant Marines? We just had an intern finish up that spent nearly 10 years in the MM.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 30, 2015)

^I have a friend that's a merchant marinier. They can make some pretty serious money (he's thrown out figures like $20k/month) but you it's not a job for someone who wants to have a family, or any kind of life. He works 3 months on 3 off, he's always been kind of a drifter so it's a good fit for him, but it's definitely a unique lifestyle.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 30, 2015)

my daughter was mainly interested in firing a .50 cal at drug smugglers off the coast of Cuba and Miami?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 30, 2015)

^ those darn video games....


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 30, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> my daughter was mainly interested in firing a .50 cal at drug smugglers off the coast of Cuba and Miami?


We all have ambitions in life.


----------



## akwooly (Jul 30, 2015)

Supe said:


> How about Merchant Marines? We just had an intern finish up that spent nearly 10 years in the MM.


I have a good friend that went to the Merchant Marine Academy at King's Point. He is a LCMD in the Navy Reserves, his full time job is Captain of a drill ship for Ensco. Before he got that gig he worked for the Military Sealift Command and a few years before leaving he was Captain of the USNS Robert E. Perry. The CIVMAR make some serious money but my friend left because now he has a predictable schedule 3 weeks on 3weeks off(and obvioulsy more money, Oil $$$)


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 30, 2015)

I just bought a personalized backpack and matching lunchbox for Mini YMZ from Viv &amp; Lou. I love back to school shopping! Between this and becoming the teacher's pet in the 40-hour HAZWOPER class I'm taking this week, I'm sad to say I'm like a real life version of Detective Santiago from Brooklyn Nine Nine.


----------



## Supe (Aug 3, 2015)

I bought junior a backpack from Walmart yesterday. All other school supplies were done through an online deal the school set up. Teacher uploaded the list, click on link, everything dumps to your cart for checkout at a discounted rate. Done.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 3, 2015)

That's awesome that the teacher was able to set that up Supe.


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 5, 2015)

My coworker is planning on homeschooling his kids. Today he mentioned that he's interested in a particular homeschool course that believes only 13 books are needed for a child's development. Literally. 13 books read in their entire lives.

Given what I know of people who choose to homeschool, in previous conversations I listened politely to his somewhat predictable views on vaccines, Ron Paul and 9/11 being an inside job, but this time I couldn't help but blurt out "Are you freaking serious?!"


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 5, 2015)

YMZ PE said:


> My coworker is planning on homeschooling his kids. Today he mentioned that he's interested in a particular homeschool course that believes only 13 books are needed for a child's development. Literally. 13 books read in their entire lives.
> 
> Given what I know of people who choose to homeschool, in previous conversations I listened politely to his somewhat predictable views on vaccines, Ron Paul and 9/11 being an inside job, but this time I couldn't help but blurt out "Are you freaking serious?!"


You work with ozengineer?


----------



## Supe (Aug 5, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> That's awesome that the teacher was able to set that up Supe.




The whole school ended up doing it that way as an option. Not sure if it was district-wide or not, though.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 5, 2015)

YMZ PE said:


> My coworker is planning on homeschooling his kids. Today he mentioned that he's interested in a particular homeschool course that believes only 13 books are needed for a child's development. Literally. 13 books read in their entire lives.
> 
> Given what I know of people who choose to homeschool, in previous conversations I listened politely to his somewhat predictable views on vaccines, Ron Paul and 9/11 being an inside job, but this time I couldn't help but blurt out "Are you freaking serious?!"


I went to school with a guy who was homeschooled. His parents believed that your SSN was a massive government conspiracy to track all Americans and opted out of having one ( I didn't even know this was possible). He, of course, believed the same. Coupled with his intensely awkward social behavior this was enough for me to form a pretty poor view of homeschooling.


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 5, 2015)

am I the only one who's curious what the 13 books are? now I want to know if I've read them...


----------



## Supe (Aug 5, 2015)

The Anarchist's Cookbook was probably one of them...


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 5, 2015)

I am too. He said Tom Sawyer was one of them, which I thought was surprising considering it's an elementary level book. I tried to research this homeschooling course and came up empty. I'm starting to wonder if he saw a "13 books to read before you turn 13" list and misinterpreted the intent.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 5, 2015)

Homeschool is for people that dont want their kids to go to school with kids that are a different skin tone then theirs


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 5, 2015)

So...


----------



## Freon (Aug 5, 2015)

I know several families that home schooled up until the high school level. Every one said that the kids need to develop socially and a public or private HS was the best place. And I have dealt with my fair share of "Home school" kids in Boy Scouts, don't get me started on that one.....

My only complaint with the home school advocates is that for every mother that is well educated (Undergraduate or graduate degree) and home schooling her kids, there are ten "barely got out of 10th grade" home school moms that are raising the next generation of meth-cookers.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 5, 2015)

and on that note, have you ever wondered when the transition occurred from having lots of kids to work on the farm to having lots of kids to collect welfare?


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 5, 2015)

Freon said:


> I know several families that home schooled up until the high school level. Every one said that the kids need to develop socially and a public or private HS was the best place. And I have dealt with my fair share of "Home school" kids in Boy Scouts, don't get me started on that one.....
> 
> My only complaint with the home school advocates is that for every mother that is well educated (Undergraduate or graduate degree) and home schooling her kids, there are ten "barely got out of 10th grade" home school moms that are raising the next generation of meth-cookers.




You just stated beautifully what I've been trying to articulate in my head.

I also notice the fathers tend to be technicians. The kind of men who aren't diligent enough to finish school, but think too much to be a typical laborer.


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 5, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Homeschool is for people that dont want their kids to go to school with kids that are a different skin tone *religion *then theirs




Fixt. I can think of 4 people off the top of my head that home school, and 3 of them are in some rather, um, unique, religions. The fourth has a kid that pretty much had been kicked out of school and wasn't allowed back anymore. All of the parents are well-educated (in fact, all are engineers).


----------



## P-E (Aug 5, 2015)

To me homeschooling is a waste of a parent's time who could be working. On top of that, they are paying taxes for a public school system they aren't using. A financial lose-lose.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 5, 2015)

[No message]


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 5, 2015)

John Green is a host of a show on Mental Floss on YouTube. Funny guy.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 5, 2015)

FLBuff PE said:


> 6a00d8345157c669e2019aff49b3be970d.jpg



Too late


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 6, 2015)

^that's what I was thinking.


----------



## csb (Aug 7, 2015)

You know who's more obnoxious than the homeschoolers? The unschoolers, who allow the child to lead the education. They strike me as "those" parents that are always asking their kids "Do you want X? Y? Z? ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOP?" Cripes! It's a kid! Be the f-ing adult for once!


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 7, 2015)

i had to look up that term. Unschooling is basically the philosophy of the multiage program that i was trying to get Mini YMZ into. And I AM that parent who gives my kid a ton of choices! Ha! I never made that connection before.

On that note, I couldn't get Mini transferred out of her current school, but the childcare situation worked out after all. Yay!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 7, 2015)

Of course the public school system is probably not that much better LOL


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 7, 2015)

You found mike's middle school.


----------



## csb (Aug 10, 2015)

YMZ PE said:


> i had to look up that term. Unschooling is basically the philosophy of the multiage program that i was trying to get Mini YMZ into. And I AM that parent who gives my kid a ton of choices! Ha! I never made that connection before.
> 
> On that note, I couldn't get Mini transferred out of her current school, but the childcare situation worked out after all. Yay!


I know two unschoolers and one of them seems to use that as an excuse to not really plan anything out. The other one legitimately seems to take a child's interest in whatever, say robots, and then craft lesson plans around that, hitting all the major learning subjects.

The first mom spends a lot of time at coffee shops, instagramming her kid.


----------



## Supe (Aug 10, 2015)

csb said:


> The first mom spends a lot of time at coffee shops, instagramming her kid.




You'll probably be repeating that statement, when the kid is 30, and still living with Mom.


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 10, 2015)

I imagine that the concepts behind it worked well through out our history.

Over the weekend my nieces and nephews and I were discussing history at the blacksmiths at an old time villiage thing and he was telling them how they made nails and that it was kids not a blacksmiths job, the whole time he had them engaged and solving the math problems in their head and when they had calculated that they could make 1.4 billion nails in X amount of months, he THEN told them they probably wouldn't have had to though because they would have been educated enough at their ages to apprentence with a skilled trade rather than be unskilled labor at the ages of 9 and 12. If you had started making nails at the age of 9, I'm sure it wouldn't take a few months before you were trying to teach yourself how to do the math so you could get an easier job.


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 10, 2015)

The second mom sounds like what I would shoot for, and the first mom sounds like what I would actually end up doing. Which is why I'm glad a program exists where I'm not the sole responsible adult.


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 10, 2015)

YMZ PE said:


> the first mom sounds like what I would actually end up doing.






I DOUBT this...


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 10, 2015)

Id like to be at a coffee shop right about now


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 10, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > the first mom sounds like what I would actually end up doing.
> ...




More like I would be working on my own stuff on a laptop while the kid played on the tablet all day.

By 4 years old we'd taught Mini YMZ to turn on the TV and Netflix via the PS3 and put My Little Pony on continuous play. Usually when we wake up around 9 on weekends, the first thing the kids say to us is "I'm hungry! Give me breakfast!" because they've been watching TV for the last 3 hours. Where my Mom of the Year award?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 10, 2015)

It was so nice when my kids learned how to make their own breakfast (aka, not spill cereal/milk all over the kitchen).


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 10, 2015)

YMZ PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > YMZ PE said:
> ...




I think you would be surprised at how many Mom's do this... now, if you remember to leave out fruit snacks and sippy cups of water, you get to sleep in until 10...


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Road Guy (Aug 10, 2015)

lol, parents BR doors have locks on them for a reason, those little bastards will figure it out if they are hungry / thirsty enough...


----------



## csb (Aug 10, 2015)

I had a nightmare last night that I was pregnant and my main concern was that the baby would NOT be able to feed itself and I was screwed.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 11, 2015)

csb said:


> ...and I was screwed.


Literally. [email protected], CSB has corrupted my way of thinking...


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 11, 2015)

boo, got the specific teacher request supply list yesterday...the store was out of some of the new items wanted.

when they saw label the supplies does that mean each individual crayon or just the box? I don't have time to put minisnicks name on 96 crayons, 20 markers, 8 pencils etc...


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 11, 2015)

Usually I think they just want you to label the box

More irritating as when they specifically asked you not to label the items. Which we always did because were assholes


----------



## csb (Aug 11, 2015)

snickerd3 said:


> boo, got the specific teacher request supply list yesterday...the store was out of some of the new items wanted.
> 
> when they saw label the supplies does that mean each individual crayon or just the box? I don't have time to put minisnicks name on 96 crayons, 20 markers, 8 pencils etc...




I feel like this is an uniquely engineer kind of question.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 12, 2015)

csb said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > boo, got the specific teacher request supply list yesterday...the store was out of some of the new items wanted.
> ...


here's another one for you...

one small supply box, the cubbies aren't very big.

how small is small?

she said box, so the zipper pouches are out

she said supply box, not pencil box so it would have to be bigger than those narrow boxes


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 12, 2015)

snickerd3 said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > snickerd3 said:
> ...




one of those clear shoebox size boxes probably


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 12, 2015)

Check the Standard Specifications for Kindergarten Class Supplies to see if these items are addressed.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 12, 2015)

i bought the mid range plastic box that was labeled small school box. larger than the mini and smaller than the large.


----------



## Supe (Aug 12, 2015)

snickerd3 said:


> boo, got the specific teacher request supply list yesterday...the store was out of some of the new items wanted.
> 
> when they saw label the supplies does that mean each individual crayon or just the box? I don't have time to put minisnicks name on 96 crayons, 20 markers, 8 pencils etc...




Well, how do they want them labeled? Some are already labeled - purple, blue, #2, etc.

However, if the intent is that each crayon, marker, and pencil be traceable by heat/lot number or child's name, you have a few issues. One being that coining/embossing of those items is pricey, the other being that there is a significantly increased lead time on those items.

If opting for adhesive labels, you are likely to have adhesion issues on waxy products or those which utilized a mould release. In the event that the supplies are subject to improper storage and segregation methods, now you're setting yourself up for a situation where the origin/custody of the supplies are indeterminate, and will likely need to be scrapped, or at a minimum, restricted for use to lower safety class arts and crafts projects only.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 12, 2015)

YMZ PE said:


> Check the Standard Specifications for Kindergarten Class Supplies to see if these items are addressed.


It's not in the Standard Specs. Kindergarten has project specific specs which are usually listed in the original bid documents.


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 12, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > Check the Standard Specifications for Kindergarten Class Supplies to see if these items are addressed.
> ...




Based on what snick said, the teacher failed to include the special provisions that were supposed to accompany the box, marker and crayon line items in the bid schedule. I'd be ashamed to put my stamp on that.


----------



## akwooly (Aug 12, 2015)

My nieces are homeschooled and I feel bad for them. they are very awkward... they have no concept of time or urgency, but this is because my sis-inlaw lets them wake up at noon and maybe start their lessons by 1:00pm or so and she is very loose on when things get turned in. The oldest is a sophmore but still homeschooled, they gave her the option to go to high school but she wanted to stick with homeschooling because she didn't want to get up a 6:30 am. I have asked numerous times about the social part and also about what is going to happen when she goes to college or even when she goes to get a job and has to wake up and be accountable for things. their respose is always, she figure it out, we know a few homeschoolers who went onto college and they are just fine.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 12, 2015)

I think most will be fine in the long run, but I think people should try and get them integrated in before middle school in all reality..

Our neighbors are from Sweden and they home school their boys (middle school age) and I think in a year I can count the number of times I have seen them outside, which is very weird cause our neighborhood is like a massive roller derby on the weekend with all the god damned kids around..

My younger son tried to get them to come out to hang out and they just peered out of their windows and wouldn't open the door.

Also I do not ogle (all the time) when their Swedish mom when she is hanging out at her hot tub


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 12, 2015)

you live in a neighborhood with hot tubs? you must be rich....


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 13, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> I think most will be fine in the long run, but I think people should try and get them integrated in before middle school in all reality..
> 
> Our neighbors are from Sweden and they home school their boys (middle school age) and I think in a year I can count the number of times I have seen them outside, which is very weird cause our neighborhood is like a massive roller derby on the weekend with all the god damned kids around..
> 
> ...


Have you informed her that it is customary in the US to go into the hot tub nekkid?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 13, 2015)

I have just started to grill naked so hopefully it will start a trend...


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 13, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> I have just started to grill naked so hopefully it will start a trend...


Keep up and you'll end up on a "list."


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Aug 13, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> I have just started to grill naked so hopefully it will start a trend...


Hopefully not in my neighborhood.


----------



## csb (Aug 14, 2015)

Most of those cubbies are 12x12 IKEA/Target specials.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 19, 2015)

geeze....just got another school "supply" requirement yesterday. They each have to provide class snacks for two weeks, the teacher gave out a schedule assignment. something nutritional and store bought.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 19, 2015)

So far all we have had to stress about for our HS kids is finding a TI 84 POS calculator- we should have gotten one earlier in the summer so its like the day before Christmas shopping trying to find one..


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 19, 2015)

&amp; I hated that bring snack shit during elementary school, just raise my taxes .00001 mil and buy god damned snacks for the whole F'n school and don't make me waste my time with that shit- or find some bored stay at home mommie to run it and collect $ from the parents..


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 19, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> &amp; I hated that bring snack shit during elementary school, just raise my taxes .00001 mil and buy god damned snacks for the whole F'n school and don't make me waste my time with that shit- or find some bored stay at home mommie to run it and collect $ from the parents..




I don't ever remember "snack time" in school unless it was someones birthday (until about 2nd or 3rd grade) or in like 4th and 5th on Friday's we would have popcorn as a reward.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 19, 2015)

when our kids were in elementary school they had this gig where you had to bring in a snack every day for your kid, usually it was something the parents provided and sent in with their kids other times the "room bitch, I mean mom" would schedule where you took a turn bringing in something for the whole class, total pain the ass.. again just add $200 to my property taxes and take care of that shit yourself if you feel they need it..

my god I don't miss elementary school ( as a parent)


----------



## Supe (Aug 19, 2015)

snickerd3 said:


> geeze....just got another school "supply" requirement yesterday. They each have to provide class snacks for two weeks, the teacher gave out a schedule assignment. something nutritional and store bought.




You're not even allowed to bring in shared food here because of allergy bullshit.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 19, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > &amp; I hated that bring snack shit during elementary school, just raise my taxes .00001 mil and buy god damned snacks for the whole F'n school and don't make me waste my time with that shit- or find some bored stay at home mommie to run it and collect $ from the parents..
> ...


this is what i remember too. but i think it is a combination of all the new age studies that show hungry kids equal lower attention span and the new school lunch guidelines don't allow the school to feed the kids enough at lunch and since most kids are on free/reduced $ lunch, they have to supplement with a snack somehow.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 19, 2015)

another cost i forgot was the Snack milk fee....have not clue how much that is going to cost. the notes all talk about it but don't actually tell you how much or how you are pay it, check to teacher, online etc.

at registration i couldn't get a straight answer for how to deal with hot lunches for minisnick since we dont qualify for free or reduced lunch. There are going to some days where he is going to want hot lunch, but I'm not going to send cash with a 5 yr old to school. the district website is dead at the moment too. not that their "revised" page was helpful before.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 19, 2015)

^ sounds like a govt. sponsored program.


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 19, 2015)

snickerd3 said:


> another cost i forgot was the Snack milk fee....have not clue how much that is going to cost. the notes all talk about it but don't actually tell you how much or how you are pay it, check to teacher, online etc.
> 
> at registration i couldn't get a straight answer for how to deal with hot lunches for minisnick since we dont qualify for free or reduced lunch. There are going to some days where he is going to want hot lunch, *but I'm not going to send cash with a 5 yr old to school*. the district website is dead at the moment too. not that their "revised" page was helpful before.


why not?


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 19, 2015)

because he will misplace it at daycare before going to school. he likes to oogle money for some reason.


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 19, 2015)

That shared snack thing is BS. Everyone should provide snacks for their own kid and donate an emergency supply in case a parent forgets to pack one for their kid.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 19, 2015)

Found out today that the lunch-period for my kids has been reduced to 15 minutes. The cafeteria can't even get everyone their food in that much time, i have no idea how the kids are supposed to eat it too.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 19, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Found out today that the lunch-period for my kids has been reduced to 15 minutes. The cafeteria can't even get everyone their food in that much time, i have no idea how the kids are supposed to eat it too.


this is one thing i worry about if we do hot lunches...minisnick is a slow eater. he didn't finish the last quarter of his sandwich yesterday before the lunchroom people were kicking him out to go back to class.


----------



## csb (Aug 19, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Found out today that the lunch-period for my kids has been reduced to 15 minutes. The cafeteria can't even get everyone their food in that much time, i have no idea how the kids are supposed to eat it too.




Junior high lunch for us was 20 minutes. If you didn't sprint to be first in line, you flat didn't get to eat your lunch.

Our district sporadically provides snack. Another mom and I were talking about how we've had to tell our boys that we somehow survived being fed less than 8 times a day.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 19, 2015)

In basic training they used to run our entire company through the chow hall in less than 15 minutes. There was a phrase or drill sergeants would say "you don't have time to taste it, just eat it

I use that phrase a lot with my kids, it's affective., ....


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 19, 2015)

Chew and screw were music to your ears in the mess hall.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 20, 2015)

snickerd3 said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> > Found out today that the lunch-period for my kids has been reduced to 15 minutes. The cafeteria can't even get everyone their food in that much time, i have no idea how the kids are supposed to eat it too.
> ...


Our oldest was like this, still sort of is. To make matters worse she is very social. there have been times when she has come home and told us that the cafeteria aid took her tray and she hadn't eaten anything yet. I think she is a little more focused now that she is going into 2nd grade.

Oldest boy starts kindergarten soon. Him, I'm not to worried about. His food barely touches the plate when it's something he likes. (i think he got that trait from me...  )


----------



## akwooly (Aug 20, 2015)

The school my daugther goes to has snack. Only Kindergarten does shared snack, which wasn't bad we only had to provide snack once a month and on your kids snack day it was also their share day(show-n-tell). What i didn't like was when we would put thought into the snack(making it fun and nutritious) we would even protion them out, but then other parents would just drop off a big box of gold fish.


----------



## csb (Aug 21, 2015)

akwooly and YMZ should swap Pinterest user handles.


----------



## csb (Aug 25, 2015)

Last night there was a giant bin for kleenex, so I dropped them in. I then started looking for where the bins for the other supplies were located and, get this, THEY PUT THEIR OWN SUPPLIES IN THEIR OWN DESKS!

I nearly passed out.

In their desks, they also had a planner. I near passed out from excitement.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 25, 2015)

akwooly said:


> The school my daugther goes to has snack. Only Kindergarten does shared snack, which wasn't bad we only had to provide snack once a month and on your kids snack day it was also their share day(show-n-tell). What i didn't like was when we would put thought into the snack(making it fun and nutritious) we would even protion them out, but then other parents would just drop off a big box of gold fish.


the note home said not to put a lot of effort...a box of crackers would be okay too.

a bag of pretzels is going to be one of the days.


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 25, 2015)

csb said:


> Last night there was a giant bin for kleenex, so I dropped them in. I then started looking for where the bins for the other supplies were located and, get this, THEY PUT THEIR OWN SUPPLIES IN THEIR OWN DESKS!
> 
> I nearly passed out.
> 
> In their desks, they also had a planner. I near passed out from excitement.




this makes sense and how it was when I was a kid, a box of tissues to share but the rest was your own stuff


----------



## csb (Aug 25, 2015)

There was no mention of snack. This morning the teacher came in with a shitload of goldfish. Is it possible we're free and clear?


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 25, 2015)

csb said:


> There was no mention of snack. This morning the teacher came in with a shitload of goldfish. Is it possible we're free and clear?






either that or she didn't want to overwhelm you and will start it up after you all get settled in, lol


----------



## csb (Aug 25, 2015)

She didn't hesitate to send home a four page "note" about her class and what to expect!


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 25, 2015)

csb said:


> Last night there was a giant bin for kleenex, so I dropped them in. I then started looking for where the bins for the other supplies were located and, get this, THEY PUT THEIR OWN SUPPLIES IN THEIR OWN DESKS!
> 
> I nearly passed out.
> 
> In their desks, they also had a planner. I near passed out from excitement.


I'm all for communal supplies to help out the kids whose parents are deadbeats or don't love them enough to buy Crayola instead of Rose Art. Now I feel like a socialist!


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 25, 2015)

YMZ PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Last night there was a giant bin for kleenex, so I dropped them in. I then started looking for where the bins for the other supplies were located and, get this, THEY PUT THEIR OWN SUPPLIES IN THEIR OWN DESKS!
> ...


your kids are still very young... you may change your mind when you are asked to sharpen fifty #2 pencils that you know your child won't be using...

I think the supply on I was most shocked by was some years ago, a friend needed to supply 4 reams of copy paper


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 25, 2015)

I think the parents should also have to pay the teachers $500 extra a year for all that grading papers they have to do on their own time, because you know teachers are the only profession that has to work a little overtime


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 25, 2015)

I see what you did there RG ^


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 25, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > csb said:
> ...


Meh. We see it basically like volunteering our time and money to help out the kids in our community. We've been doing that through a local non-profit for the low income kids in our city; now we're just doing it for the well-to-do kids too.
I much prefer these voluntary supply lists to being forced to pay more in taxes to the school, so maybe I'm not quite a socialist.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 26, 2015)

YMZ PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > YMZ PE said:
> ...


Statements like that might get you kicked out of CA...be careful!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 26, 2015)

as I draw to the end of my kids school year days (10th grader, 9th grader, 7th grader) I am just really fucking sick of the free lunch crowd- it spills over into everything, yes I have no compassion, get a haircut and get a fucking JOB!


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 26, 2015)

at least the free lunch crowd in minisnicks class has to pay full price for snacktime milk if they want their kids to have it, it is not free nor discounted.


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 26, 2015)

You guys do realize the point of the free lunch program is so kids won't be hungry and can actually focus in class, so they can get a job and a haircut when they're grown.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 26, 2015)

YMZ PE said:


> You guys do realize the point of the free lunch program is so kids won't be hungry and can actually focus in class, so they can get a job and a haircut when they're grown.


I don't think RG was referring to the kids. No kid should go hungry. I think he was referring to the parents and not being able to provide for their children. So they just put them on a "free" program because that's easier than the alternative (see post #209 above).


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 26, 2015)

My point is that part of the idea of free lunch is that you break the cycle of poverty by helping the kids succeed so they won't be deadbeats like the parents. Probably a fantasy but worth a try.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 26, 2015)

Yes I totally get that, but for example at my kids “mandatory” band parent meeting last night, they stated the dues are $350 a year.

Then they mention that if you are on free / reduced lunch then YOU DON’T HAVE TO PAY!!!

WTF!!!

When has making sure kids get fed spilled into everything else associated with a school?

They should make sure mommie and daddy don’t have a few thousand dollars in tattoos or smoke or enjoy any simple luxury before they just make everything a god damned handout..

Free Lunch should be Free Lunch. Not Free Sports Uniforms, Band Equipment, etc…..

Straight to hell I know...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 26, 2015)

^ HFS! Seriously?! How much is school in Canada? LOL


----------



## csb (Aug 26, 2015)

Are you telling me I bought a raffle ticket to support socialism?!


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 26, 2015)

Why are there band dues? Has public school changed THAT much in the last 15-20 years?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 26, 2015)

csb said:


> Are you telling me I bought a raffle ticket to support socialism?!




^ that could have been beer $$ at Lambeau!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 26, 2015)

With RG on this one and my kid isn't even in school yet :/


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 26, 2015)

Not really, they made everyone pay for their "rose bowl" trip. That was a question I asked at one the of meetings, probably why I don't have any band parent friends...


----------



## csb (Aug 26, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Are you telling me I bought a raffle ticket to support socialism?!
> ...




That's why I'm not buying a car just yet. Dave Ramsey told me to make a beer envelope.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 26, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> Why are there band dues? Has public school changed THAT much in the last 15-20 years?




Uniforms, Busses, Instruments, tractor trailer rentals for trips, football games, etc, etc.. Our band is insane, their yearly budget is $140,000! Most "big schools" are similar around the country, The school he would have been in back home was $500 / year..

I am afraid to ask if those students who are not paying their fare share actually participate in any of the many fundraising opportunities available...


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 26, 2015)

csb said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > csb said:
> ...




I just have it labled "Entertainment", that way I can use it to buy the good stuff too if it's been a bad day


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 26, 2015)

One of our large high schools(~5000) just gives everyone free breakfast and lunch because it was embarrassing the free lunch kids.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 26, 2015)

Did the Langdale family approve that


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 26, 2015)

I didn't know the free lunch thing spills over into extracurriculars. That's not cool.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 26, 2015)

Im not really heartless i promise....


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 27, 2015)

YMZ PE said:


> I didn't know the free lunch thing spills over into extracurriculars. That's not cool.






back in the day our Z-club used to put on a HUGE Christmas party for "under-privlidged" kids and we collected toys and donations etc etc etc... each year most kids got 4 or 5 gifts, one of them often bigger... the list of invited kids always came from the free/reduced lunch list


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 27, 2015)

yep, the free/reduced list seems to be the key so the schools don't have to set their own criterion. qualify for free or reduced...boom no registration fee. if you are on the reduced list then the fees should be reduced not free.


----------



## csb (Aug 27, 2015)

Four of the schools here are "universal breakfast", meaning everyone gets fed breakfast, no matter income. It's funded by the USDA.

The sad thing last year was for kids who really do rely on that food. When the lunches got cut back to fit federal guidelines, a lot of time it meant they were still getting served the same lunch stuff as always, just much smaller portions now. I never want to not be able to feed my child, nor do I want to be the kind of person who prioritizes phone/tattoo/car over feeding the kid because someone else will handle that.

Crap. This seems like that thread about the college student who blew through $90K. I feel entitled that I can provide food for my kid.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 27, 2015)

They don't have to worry about prioritizing their discretionary spending because someone else is paying for their responsibilities..

My oldest has "earned" the privilege of walking next door to Kroger for lunch if he chooses, (they have a café area for the HS kids to hang out and annoy lunch time shoppers) we told him we pay X a week for school lunch so you can either get a job and pay for your own $6 lunch at Krogers or starve 4 days a week and use the weekly money to buy lunch with your buddies off campus..


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 27, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> or starve 4 days a week and use the weekly money to buy lunch with your buddies off campus..




That's what I used to do except I used the money for cigarettes instead of lunch.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 27, 2015)

not that 20 minutes is even enough for little kids to eat a lot of food, but the elementary school meal is not much. its just the entree and veggie and milk. not entree fruit and veggie and milk. monday's menu item isn't even remotely healthy...it is cheese stuffed breaksticks (Bosco sticks) with marinara sauce. There was no side listed...marinara sauce is the veggie.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 27, 2015)

my younger two (15 &amp; 12) make their own lunch most every day, they totally hate school food, they also walk or bike to school some days in the snow, but not uphill, its flat where we live..

When mine were younger I wouldn't have had time to make them lunch, but now that they are older they can do shit themselves, but it makes them happier to bring what the hell they want...


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 27, 2015)

minisnick alternates betwn taking a PB&amp;J sandwich and a lunchable.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 27, 2015)

We make lunches for the kids the night before. Last night that was my duty. We allow MiniBuff #1 to buy lunch once a week. We provide two healthy snacks, fruit, veggie, dairy and main (along with a drink, usually milk). MiniBuff #2's preschool provides 2 snacks during the day.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 27, 2016)

so the supply list demanded 4 boxes of crayons...minisnick came home with 2 unopened boxes.  Maybe the supply list needs updating.  And the fancy prange paint, minisnick said he used it once.  WTF?


----------



## Road Guy (May 27, 2016)

around half way through elem school we just started sending in about half of what was on the list for anything that was over 1 box..

It gets better in MS and HS, but we paid $80 for HS yearbooks and the thing looks like it was edited by me, typos everywhere, pictures are not lined up correctly, just a terrible layout..


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 27, 2016)

I was just going to ask, what happens if you don't follow "the list"? :dunno:


----------



## kevo_55 (May 27, 2016)

Damn, I need to start doing this. 

Mini-Kevo is going to start Kindergarten in the fall.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 27, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> I was just going to ask, what happens if you don't follow "the list"? :dunno:


IDK, probably nothing other than minisnick asking why his supplies are different...kids are so fickle.  but you never know with teachers how close they are to their boilingpoint.  They like what they like.  I saved minisnicks list from last fall since it had 1st grade on their too. so I can keep an eye out for super sales and then just add when the specfic teacher list is available.


----------



## Road Guy (May 27, 2016)

towards the end of our elementary school days we just sent in what we wanted and then added something if it was really needed...eventually your give a fuck breaks down with all the BS in elementary school..


----------



## csb (Jun 1, 2016)

csb said:


> Last night there was a giant bin for kleenex, so I dropped them in. I then started looking for where the bins for the other supplies were located and, get this, THEY PUT THEIR OWN SUPPLIES IN THEIR OWN DESKS
> 
> I nearly passed out.
> 
> In their desks, they also had a planner. I near passed out from excitement.


To follow up- my kid came home with some markers and crayons that had been his all year. Keep in mind we had a really short list to bring in- pencils, erasers, markers, crayons, glue sticks, kleenex. No bullshit ziplocs or post it notes. 

We never had to bring in snack. 

Our school is a split school, where K-3 is in one building and 4-6 is in another. They really amp up the responsibility once they get to the 4-6 building and that was fantastic! This year was super.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 5, 2016)

csb said:


> To follow up- my kid came home with some markers and crayons that had been his all year. Keep in mind we had a really short list to bring in- pencils, erasers, markers, crayons, glue sticks, kleenex. No bullshit ziplocs or post it notes.
> 
> We never had to bring in snack.
> 
> Our school is a split school, where K-3 is in one building and 4-6 is in another. They really amp up the responsibility once they get to the 4-6 building and that was fantastic! This year was super.


I hope our district is like this with increased responsibility. We have five campuses: K, 1-3, 4-6, 7-8, 9-12. I "hope" but really don't know. I was talking to another parent, who has a middle schooler and high schooler. I mentioned that we constantly push our 9 year old autistic kid to be independent. Dress herself, brush her teeth, bathe herself, get her own food when she is hungry, etc. This mom replied that her kids aren't that independent yet, and insinuated I may be pushing too hard.

On supplies, I am buying that crap early!!! I have the lists and am not waiting until school starts. I hate dealing with that craziness! I don't think the "tax savings" weekend we have here right before school starts is worth the hassle of crowds.


----------



## csb (Jun 8, 2016)

My kid is 10 and he's on his own for summer vacation. Other parents look at me like I said we let him pet the gorilla at the zoo.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 8, 2016)

Depends what you mean by "on his own".  If you mean you and Mr. Snick just leave him alone at the house and go to work each day, I'd raise an eyebrow and question whether that's a wise choice.  Just my 0.02.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 8, 2016)

I would also raise an eyebrow if Mr. Snick was at csb's house.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 8, 2016)

FLBuff PE said:


> I would also raise an eyebrow if Mr. Snick was at csb's house.


THIS!!  LMAO!!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 8, 2016)

FLBuff PE said:


> I would also raise an eyebrow if Mr. Snick was at csb's house.


me too!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 8, 2016)

think it does depend on the kid, I think legally in most states its 12? but in Wyoming I think DUI's just became illegal a few years ago..

ours have been staying home for a while, and even though they are older I think I worry about them more now than I did when they were younger to be honest


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 8, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> think it does depend on the kid, I think legally in most states its 12? but in Wyoming I think DUI's just became illegal a few years ago..
> 
> ours have been staying home for a while, and even though they are older I think I worry about them more now than I did when they were younger to be honest


in Illinois it is 14.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 8, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> in Illinois it is 14.


RI doesn't specify an age.

http://www.latchkey-kids.com/latchkey-kids-age-limits.htm


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 8, 2016)

14 is a stretch to old in my opinion, there must be some type of mandatory government funded summer camp they're forcing people to use


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 8, 2016)

even at 14 the rule is written so vague they could still get you on child neglect.


----------



## csb (Jun 8, 2016)

https://www.childwelfare.gov/pubpdfs/homealone.pdf

According to this very official federal document from 2013, three states have laws and the ages are 14,10,and 8 for those states.

If my kid was at a day camp, he wouldn't be home stacking firewood. It's a win for the house. 

Also, he can make food for himself, can call any number of people in an emergency (including 911), and completes his daily chore list. He likes it because he gets to go fishing and has time to be alone. 

Of course, if there was concern, we could call Snick's husband to hang with him.


----------



## csb (Jun 8, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> think it does depend on the kid, I think legally in most states its 12? but in Wyoming I think DUI's just became illegal a few years ago..
> 
> ours have been staying home for a while, and even though they are older I think I worry about them more now than I did when they were younger to be honest


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 8, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> me too!!!


LOL.  Me 2



csb said:


> https://www.childwelfare.gov/pubpdfs/homealone.pdf
> 
> According to this very official federal document from 2013, three states have laws and the ages are 14,10,and 8 for those states.
> 
> ...


different strokes for different folks. 

FWIW, there's no way Mrs MA would have even considered leaving the kids alone and unsupervised when they were in grade school.

RG: had a point about tehm being alone when they're older...when my son was in high school he had friends over playing pool and drinking my beer while I was at work.  I discoverd it when I came home early one day.


----------



## csb (Jun 8, 2016)

That's because you didn't leave them alone at 10! 

In first grade I was expected to get home alone. By second grade I was expected to let myself in the house and behave until my mother got home from work two hours later. I barely remember a time when I wasn't a latchkey kid. I would be signed up for a camp here and there, but I mostly stayed home and had chores to do and then could do whatever during the summer. 

Our kid has enjoyed his freedom and handles the responsibility well. I've met other children that I wouldn't trust to walk across the room (like our nephew), but this seems to work for us. It was a white hot panic when we first started leaving him alone a little bit at a time, but it's paying off.


----------



## Supe (Jun 8, 2016)

csb said:


> That's because you didn't leave them alone at 10!
> 
> In first grade I was expected to get home alone. By second grade I was expected to let myself in the house and behave until my mother got home from work two hours later. I barely remember a time when I wasn't a latchkey kid. I would be signed up for a camp here and there, but I mostly stayed home and had chores to do and then could do whatever during the summer.
> 
> Our kid has enjoyed his freedom and handles the responsibility well. I've met other children that I wouldn't trust to walk across the room (like our nephew), but this seems to work for us. It was a white hot panic when we first started leaving him alone a little bit at a time, but it's paying off.


I was the same way.  1.5 miles home from school every day at age 6.  Parents got home about 5:30-6:00.  Junior, however, is a colossal dingbat, and at 9, can't remember her own freakin' home address.  We also have no landline or cell to leave home.  I have left her alone before, but that's more of a run to the store kind of thing.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 8, 2016)

csb said:


> That's because you didn't leave them alone at 10!
> 
> In first grade I was expected to get home alone. By second grade I was expected to let myself in the house and behave until my mother got home from work two hours later. I barely remember a time when I wasn't a latchkey kid. I would be signed up for a camp here and there, but I mostly stayed home and had chores to do and then could do whatever during the summer.
> 
> Our kid has enjoyed his freedom and handles the responsibility well. I've met other children that I wouldn't trust to walk across the room (like our nephew), but this seems to work for us. It was a white hot panic when we first started leaving him alone a little bit at a time, but it's paying off.


me too. about 10 my mom got a job outside the home, she previously had in house daycare.  my sister and i would walk home from school let our selves in and had to do homeowrk, chores, and get dinner started (when we a little older).


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 8, 2016)

I am glad my kids are a little nerdy, but at this point in time if I came home early from work and found him drinking beer I would probably pat him on the back


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 8, 2016)

Same here.  We were on our own around the 10 yr mark.  Builds character. :thumbs:


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 8, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> I am glad my kids are a little nerdy, but at this point in time if I came home early from work and found him drinking beer I would probably pat him on the back


Not here in the _Commonwealth_ parents are held responsible for unsderage drinking even if they're not home and god forbid there's any accident/mishap the legal carp will kill you.  When he was senior in HS some parents would let the kids drink in the house, I stood firm that I wouldn't allow it (their friends) until they were 21.  We had one incident when we went out for the night and HS son had a party at the house.  Everyone was gone when we got home ~midnight and he's passed out, I mean asleep in bed.  Then the police knocked on the door.  It appears a kid on his hockey team was drunk, drove his car into a tree, and someone told the cops that they were drinking at my house.  they asked to talk to my son, so I dragged him out of bed to talk to the police.  He swore he saw the other kid that night in a parklng lot but the other kid was not at my house at all.  Luckily, no one was hurt and the local police like the HS sports teams so they did not push hard tio keep me or my son involved, but it could've been a nasty and VERY costly situation.

Growing up my mother was a school teacher so she was off whenever we were so staying alone wasn't an issue.  We moved when I was in 5th grade and kept going to our old catholic school which required my brother and I to walk a mile or two and take a bus to get home, which we did on our own.  we used to go out to afriends house or ride our bikes to the park for the afternoon and not return until dark.  Not these days...90% of the kdis activities are organized and the parents never seem to let them out of their sight.  It's pretty sad actually.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 8, 2016)

silly Yankees!

I don't think I could ever allow other peoples kids to drink at my house, but when I was a kid it was very much allowed at some of my best friends houses. I recall both of their moms would buy us beer so long as we drank it at their house.  I enjoyed it, but always thought it was a little weird. But I have to admit that my old friends have much better relationships with their parents than I do mine know.

I will probably let my kids have a beer when they are 18, but not their friends.  Ive let them have sips before and generally they do not care for it, also maybe a good thing..

My wife is comfortable leaving them home during the day and to go out but I am trying to nudge her to let us leave them at home for us to take a weekend trip to Vegas, but she isn't thrilled about that idea. (yet) Maybe when they are all 3 in HS.  We live in such a high density subdivision a party wouldn't be able to happen without the entire cul de sac knowing about it


----------



## csb (Jun 8, 2016)

MA_PE said:


> we used to go out to afriends house or ride our bikes to the park for the afternoon and not return until dark.  Not these days...90% of the kdis activities are organized and the parents never seem to let them out of their sight.  It's pretty sad actually.


This is why we free range our kid. 

And I feel like this thread jinxed me, because I just called and he hadn't done his chores yet. He's in hustle mode before I get home, because he knows that fishing at the lake is a privilege for kids that do their chores.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 8, 2016)

now I know your telling a story, there is only one actual lake in your state!


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 8, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> silly Yankees!
> 
> I don't think I could ever allow other peoples kids to drink at my house, but when I was a kid it was very much allowed at some of my best friends houses. I recall both of their moms would buy us beer so long as we drank it at their house.  I enjoyed it, but always thought it was a little weird. But I have to admit that my old friends have much better relationships with their parents than I do mine know.
> 
> ...


Oh, they'll know about it and so will you when the neighbors or the cops call you while you're away.


----------



## csb (Jun 9, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> now I know your telling a story, there is only one actual lake in your state!


We have to keep the other hidden under a cloaking device or the greenies clog them up.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 10, 2016)

This last year we let the kids walk home after school and were on their own until we got home from work around 6. My oldest is almost 11 and my daughter turned 9 in March. They have a phone at the house for emergencies, we had cameras installed as part of the security system and we had multiple neighbors we could call if needed.

More often than not we would come home to find their homework done, they had grabbed some food and retreated to their rooms to play.

I dont regret that for a bit.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 10, 2016)

The kid / parent stages are all so different. My eldest son (will be 17 in 2 months) has ben driving solo since December.  We have been keeping him on a short leash and letting it out slowly, He does a ton of band stuff at Fort Collins, so today was the first day we let him drive that far from the house (about an hour and  a half)  we made him take the 4 lane and not the interstate.. I rode with him yesterday since the wife was being "a mom" about it and he did fine (on the interstate) then I went to work, wife picked him up in the evening. It was a total PIA so I just recommended that he drive himself since that's what has to happen eventually.. the wife reluctantly relented and he drove himself..

although it kind of sucks cause Fort Collins has some really good breakfeast places to eat and I am missing out


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 10, 2016)

So I assume he's got his full license and is not on a permit.  MA allows kids with driver's ed to get a license at 16.5, no driver's ed and they wait until 17 to be eligible.  They get a junior license until they hit 18.  There are numerous restrictions on the junior license.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 10, 2016)

Nah we just let our kids drive around with a learners permit even when were not in the car??

yes full license, restrictions first 6 months (i.e. no passengers that are not family, no after dark driving unless work, etc)

He is beyond the 6 months from getting his license so there are no state restrictions other than curfew, (but we don't allow non related passengers yet)

My 15 year old gets her learners permit Monday &amp; oh joy get to do this one more time, and then one more time with the 3rd kid in 2 years..

They "encourage" you to not get the learners permit till your 15.5 by making them enroll in pricey drivers ed ($500)  but its worth it IMO, they get 24 hours of driving with an off duty cop as part of the class so I think its money well spent ( cause they will listen to another adult, especially if they have a badge /gun) more so than they will mom and dad..  If you wait the 6 months you don't have to pay for the drivers ed, but to me its money well spent IMO and I need them t have the ability to drive as soon as possible..

I think in Idaho you can get a full license at 15 still.


----------



## DuckFlats (Jun 10, 2016)

My parents pretty much let me do whatever I wanted, as long as I didn't get anything below a B on a report card. I was also a good kid. Almost everyone I hung out with was "free" during the summer. We would ride our bikes to the park for football and basketball or ride about 10 miles on our bikes to the beach. I only knew one kid in the neighborhood that didn't get to come with us. We all had the same rules, if we went somewhere just let the parents know where and be back when the street lights come on. I'm in my late 20s, so this wasn't exactly back in the good ol days either. I actually keep in touch with a lot of those guys from elementary school, a couple were in my wedding, and another was my best man. I don't know if I would have become such good friends with some of them without that freedom.


----------



## csb (Jun 10, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> although it kind of sucks cause Fort Collins has some really good breakfeast places to eat and I am missing out


Have you eaten at this one? https://www.luciles.com/locations-a-menus/52-fort-collins-location-a-menu


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 10, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Nah we just let our kids drive around with a learners permit even when were not in the car??


Hey I don't judge on how permissive some parents are with their kids. 

If parents want to dress little boys like girls...that's ok too. (where's chuckie?)


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 10, 2016)

csb said:


> Have you eaten at this one? https://www.luciles.com/locations-a-menus/52-fort-collins-location-a-menu


yes!  but only breakfast, their biscuits and gravy is respectable!


----------



## csb (Jun 10, 2016)

We ate at the one in Longmont after a half marathon and everything was excellent.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 10, 2016)

So do they use instant gravy then? :dunno:


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 5, 2016)

pulled up the supply list from last year just to take inventory on what we have already.  Can reuse just about everything from last year minus the bottle of glue and he will need notebooks and folders this year.  They aren't brand specific for first grade like they were for kindergarten.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jul 5, 2016)

Ha! I made my shopping list over the weekend for this year. Plan to buy as soon as supplies start hitting stores...should be within the next two weeks.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 5, 2016)

That's my plan too.  down here everything will be on super sale that first week they are out


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 3, 2016)

registration is today $65.  they posted this yrs supply list.  added some more things to the list that were not there last year like an additional 8 glues stick for 16 total, a set of headphones (not earbuds) from dollar tree, and couple more folders.  The only non earbud headphones dollar tree had were over the ear, not over the head.  so I hope that works or too bad.  That's what the store they said had.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 3, 2016)

cost for 2 high schoolers...

No fee for registration...

Band $700.00

Cross County $200

Parking Permit $50 (where does this money go to?)

Locker Fee $5 (for the full year, again why do I have to pay for a locker when I already pay a shit load in property taxes)

But we are, under no circumstances, buying any fucking glue sticks!


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 3, 2016)

I think it is more of a lock fee than a locker fee.  this way they already have your $ if the kid breaks it.  

parking permit...cheap rent and resealing costs?  I know they reseal the high school parking lot annually here.

I have no clue how much sports cost here.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 3, 2016)

I hope they don't waste my money painting a parking lot - cause that's all sealcoating really does..

I think they don't have enough lockers for all the students so this is their way they "manage" that problem..

We do get quarterly bills for "book fees", internet technology fee's and a ton of other shit, adds up to around $250/ quarter / kid..


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 4, 2016)

minisnick is a little bummed, he isn't going to be in the same class as his best friend this year.


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 4, 2016)

Mrs. Ble took mini-ble2 to her Kindergarten assessment today and dropped off her school supplies. I cannot believe that my baby girl is starting school! They grow up too fast!


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 4, 2016)

Ble_PE said:


> Mrs. Ble took mini-ble2 to her Kindergarten assessment today and dropped off her school supplies. I cannot believe that my baby girl is starting school! They grow up too fast!


Yes they do.


----------



## csb (Aug 4, 2016)

We won't know class assignments until August 23.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 4, 2016)

When did kindergarten become "grown-up"?


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 12, 2016)

well minisnick knows at least one person in his class...the teacher sent out postcards to all her students and we got minisnicks and one for one of the boys from his tball team.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 23, 2016)

so on meet the teacher night last week, the teacher had them sort out all their individually labels supplies into bins by type.  The next day afterschool minisnick said they spent part of the day resorting out their supplies.  WTF?!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 23, 2016)

Sounds like a govt. job....


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## csb (Aug 23, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Sounds like a govt. job....


----------



## User1 (Dec 18, 2016)

I bought some Lisa frank folders in November for my desk at work  all of the neon!


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 21, 2016)

Not that related, but last week my firm's office almost accidentally accepted a delivery for 50 boxes of coloring books and crayons. Bendon Inc. seriously needs to stop getting their mail here, as this is not the first thing of theirs we've received, and we've been in this office for almost two years at this point. PLUS, I'm pretty sure the last company in this office was an app company, which doubly confuses me as to why they're still having things shipped here...

Though adult coloring is a thing now... So maybe they were just trying to be nice and tell us to spend more time coloring, less engineering?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 12, 2017)

Schools here are awesome. Our annual dues cover all of the kids supplies for the year. The kids have a box with all their pencils/notebooks/etc waiting for them on their desk on day one. At the end of the year, they just pack up their boxes and bring whatever is left home or you can donate your leftovers to the classroom. Most just donate so the classrooms end up with more than enough supplies.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 13, 2017)

so you are still paying the same for the materials you are just paying someone else to go buy all of them?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 13, 2017)

It ends up being slightly less than the US. The fee covers their materials and all the miscellaneous other activities they have for the year (including a 4d/3n camping trip a couple weeks ago).


----------



## csb (Apr 10, 2017)

Didn't you have that set up in the US?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 17, 2017)

Getting to be that time of the year again.  The districts online website listed teachers, so we know who minisnick will have.  But not being a lifelong townie haven't a clue about her other than she has been teaching since 2014, is a townie, and FBs a lot.  

The weirdest thing on the supply list this year is a "clean" old sock.  I assume it is for a dry erase board eraser since they asked for a package of fine tip dry erase markers.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 17, 2017)

my SIL with 6 kids posted a pic of one of their shopping carts.. lols


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 18, 2017)

We avoided the trip this year.  The PTA here assembles packages specific to grade level and elective courses.  Judging by the price, they're making a little money on it but I'll grant them the profit if it means I get to avoid that shopping trip.


----------



## P-E (Jul 18, 2017)

Same here, but it is through a vendor.  The cost isn't that much more.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 18, 2017)

We get off easy in HS- mainly just have to buy a POS Texas Instrument Calculator and some paper /3 ring binders - do. Not miss those days...


----------



## csb (Jul 18, 2017)

Heh. Clean old sock.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 18, 2017)

csb said:


> Heh. Clean old sock.




I didn't know they taught that in elementary school these days.  Huh.


----------



## csb (Jul 18, 2017)

mudpuppy said:


> I didn't know they taught that in elementary school these days.  Huh.


You don't remember the puberty talk? My kid came home with a booklet this year that included a line about how it might feel to touch the nether regions.


----------



## Supe (Jul 18, 2017)

I'm sure the average preteen/teenager has never touched their junk before.  Thank goodness for pamphlets.


----------



## P-E (Jul 18, 2017)

Supe said:


> I'm sure the average preteen/teenager has never touched their junk before.  Thank goodness for playboy.


Fxt


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 18, 2017)

I just used some passive aggressive techniques.. like wait till they know about "the deed" and then I would just tell them they are not bringing me a baby home- it will be there's! and remind them how bad it will suck to work at Kroger the rest of your life while your friends are in college


----------



## Supe (Jul 18, 2017)

P-E said:


> Fxt


I hope your mother stayed out of your sock drawer and laundry pile.


----------



## P-E (Jul 18, 2017)

Supe said:


> I hope your mother stayed out of your sock drawer and laundry pile.




```
Man, living at home is such a drag
Now your mom threw away your best [COLOR=#444444]porno[/COLOR] [COLOR=#444444]mag[/COLOR]
```


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 18, 2017)

Do kids these days even know what a porno mag is?


----------



## User1 (Jul 18, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I just used some passive aggressive techniques.. like wait till they know about "the deed" and then I would just tell them they are not bringing me a baby home- it will be there's! and remind them how bad it will suck to work at Kroger the rest of your life while your friends are in college


My mom said, "I hope you're not doing anything stupid"


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 18, 2017)

My mom was an NICU nurse in Watts (yes, as in Watts riots) for most of her career. Every day starting from when I was 14, she'd come home with a story about some teen mom she had to counsel that day and how the poor girl would probably never get to go to college or have a decent future. It didn't occur to me until I was an adult why she kept coming home with those types of stories.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 19, 2017)

Back when they wore "the outfit"?


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 4, 2017)

talk about late notice...one of our friends just found out this week she got the high school math teacher position and school starts in a week.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 9, 2017)

2nd grade.  Day 1.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 9, 2017)

^That's Tuesday for us.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 9, 2017)

Tuesday will be kindergarten day 1.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 9, 2017)

I still can't believe snickette will start pre-K next year...it seems too soon.  But her bday is earlier in the year so she on the normal track.  Minisnick missed the cut off with an oct bday so he is one of the oldest in his class.


----------



## Supe (Aug 9, 2017)

Last year of elementary school for Junior starts in a couple weeks...


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 9, 2017)

Supe said:


> Last year of elementary school for Junior starts in a couple weeks...


what is the last elementary grade out there?  5th or 6th before going to middle school/jr high


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 9, 2017)

We're a couple of weeks into the 3rd term of the year. Drives my son crazy because he plays a lot of online games with friends back in the US who are all on summer break. He knows they're home playing while he's at school and they have about 2 hours to play together before they to go to bed when he gets home in the afternoon.

Was a bit confusing when we first moved here as to what "Level" the kids are. We arrived in the middle of the school year, and based on their ages were put into the same mixed 5/6 class even though they were 2 years apart in the US. After a couple of weeks, my youngest got dropped to level 4 which seems to work well. The "levels" here are the same as the US, except they start with Kindergarten = Level 1. My son is level 7 now, which is the US equivalent of 6th grade.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 10, 2017)

We have only a 2 hour time zone and the online game thing was a bummer to them when we first moved here, as most of their friend would be getting offline way before they wanted to – thankfully mine don’t spend much time with the game stuff due to Hight School activities (band takes up so much of their time and they are exhausted when they get home) – Its so nice to not walk into a room with the kids shouting into headsets and playing that shit to be honest. 

&amp; Having all 3 in HS this year there was no school supplies to buy! Only to bring paper and pencils.  We only have to buy one more *POS* TI Graphing Calculator for the Freshman.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Aug 10, 2017)

csb said:


> You don't remember the puberty talk? My kid came home with a booklet this year that included a line about how it might feel to touch the nether regions.


Was yours sponsored by Old Spice?  Hab 1.0 watched the video last year, and got a little booklet from Old Spice that covered the basics, and came with deodorant.  He did not let mom look at it - Dad took him out to breakfast and they had a Q&amp;A session.


----------



## csb (Aug 11, 2017)

vhab49 said:


> Was yours sponsored by Old Spice?  Hab 1.0 watched the video last year, and got a little booklet from Old Spice that covered the basics, and came with deodorant.  He did not let mom look at it - Dad took him out to breakfast and they had a Q&amp;A session.


Yes! Nothing like the kid coming home with "Swagger."


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 11, 2017)

Summer reading program minisnick was participating is having their Ice Cream party today.  I would have figured that they would have held it in city that is the county seat, and make everyone go there but i guessed wrong.  Maybe more of the participants this year were further away.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 23, 2017)

Last year minsnick was anti-hot lunch.  So far this year, he checks the lunch calendar on the side of the fridge everyday and if it interests him he opts for the hot school lunch.  about 50/50 so far.  But never on friday....he doesn't like the rectangle pizza. 

I'm going to have to add more $ to the account sooner than I expected.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm glad the daily in-class snack time is gone this year


----------



## User1 (Aug 23, 2017)

snickerd3 said:


> Last year minsnick was anti-hot lunch.  So far this year, he checks the lunch calendar on the side of the fridge everyday and if it interests him he opts for the hot school lunch.  about 50/50 so far.  But never on friday....he doesn't like the rectangle pizza.
> 
> I'm going to have to add more $ to the account sooner than I expected.


rectangle pizza and chicken patties were my two favorites! haha


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 25, 2017)

so far I like minisnicks teacher way more than his teacher last year.  last year was heavy on the homework, to do everything the teacher wanted the parents to do it was almost an hour each day and then 20 minutes of reading outside of books sent home.  This year the teacher upfront said official homework was about twice a week, then a reading assignment over the weekend.  Spelling would eventually become park of the routine, but other than 2-3 minutes of reviewing the rocket math sheet they took that day, that was all she was sending home to do.


----------



## Supe (Aug 28, 2017)

And here I am hoping Junior gets MORE homework!  They rezoned some kids, which then bumped the total count up without adding more teachers.  They had to pillage two teachers from 5th grade to bump them down to 4th, so 5th is short two people.  She's got something like 31 kids in her class!


----------



## csb (Aug 28, 2017)

My kid's class is 28 this year, because sixth grade isn't included in the teacher-student ratios for the state. 

I went to Target Saturday to get school supplies and all of the 24-count crayons were gone, because they'd been on sale for 50 cents. I grabbed the 64-count, being okay with because he has his own desk. BUT! I found an abandoned box of 24-count in another aisle and did a victory dance. 

Seriously- we all have the same list for K-6, every school in the district. Just sell me a packet already!


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 28, 2017)

good golly those are huge class sizes for elementary school.  minisnick has 17 kids in his class and is the largest of the 5 2nd grade classes.


----------



## Supe (Aug 28, 2017)

No kidding.  I think I had some smaller classes at Ohio State.

I convinced Mrs. Supe to spring for the all-inclusive supply box ordered from the school.  There may be about a $5 delta vs. buying it yourself, but not having to face the mobs at the stores sure is nice, and the teachers can't bitch at you for getting the wrong things.


----------



## csb (Aug 28, 2017)

snickerd3 said:


> good golly those are huge class sizes for elementary school.  minisnick has 17 kids in his class and is the largest of the 5 2nd grade classes.


The ratio for first through fifth is one teacher to 15 students.  Sixth grade has no statute, so it's fair game. Same with kindergarten, which was 24 students.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 28, 2017)

I didn't even attend the open house last week..... :thankyou:


----------



## Supe (Aug 28, 2017)

I got sucked into going, but we ended up there about 15 minutes before close, so it was a wham-bam-thank-you-ma'am.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 28, 2017)

I am not sure why they have it for High School's. We went to our first kids but they just make you go through an hour and half version  of the day ( spend 10 minutes at each class, walk through all the halls and such) even make you stop by the cafeteria (mainly to make sure the school knows how to get your money)..

And this is the first year I missed the "MANDATORY BAND PARENT MEETING" - still waiting to see if my kids get kicked out of the band for us having to work..


----------



## User1 (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Supe (Aug 29, 2017)

So the pre-boxed school supply order was short about five of the items on the list.  Apparently it's been a bit of an issue, since several of the other kids were also missing items, and the supplier's online reviews for the past 30 days was 1 star from a slew of people.  They gave Mrs. Supe the "we'll call you back".  I told her to just file a credit card dispute.  They'll call back when the funds are withdrawn.


----------



## ptatohed (Sep 11, 2017)

When my wife came home with the list of things to buy for Kevin's 2nd grade class, I told her to simply send a copy of our property tax bill with all of the frickin school taxes we pay highlighted.


----------



## Supe (Sep 11, 2017)

After bitching them out, the company told Mrs. Supe to keep the existing supplies, and they will send out a full replacement box.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 18, 2017)

well at least both my kids will be getting some native american history lessons this week.  Minisnicks class is going Friday afternoon and the daycare always takes the preschoolers so snickette will get to see too.   The lake in our town is host to an annual Powwow.  The tribal organization renamed themselves this year, but it is 3 days of Powwow-ness for those midwestern tribal members that can't make the trip to the large western reservations for the really big powwows.  The erect teepees, music, dance, set up demonstrations for public education about Native American culture and history.


----------



## csb (Sep 18, 2017)

Our legislature voted to include a Native American component to all curriculum statewide.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 18, 2017)

Make sure they include how Lincolns troops tried to slaughter them all after freeing the slaves 

also so you should see my HS kids German Teacher this year... wow... must respect the cross fit I guess.....


----------



## Supe (Sep 19, 2017)

Are they allowed to teach in yoga pants?


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 19, 2017)

Yay, German! I wish I'd had the chance to take that in HS, but all my school offered were French and Spanish. I got my revenge when I got my second major in it in college!


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 19, 2017)

We could choose from  french, spanish, latin or german.   I chose french.  Spanish probably would have been more useful.


----------



## Supe (Sep 19, 2017)

snickerd3 said:


> We could choose from  french, spanish, latin or german.   I chose french.  Spanish probably would have been more useful.


Don't remember one word of Spanish after three years of taking it, so I'm declaring them all equally useless.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 19, 2017)

I took French because the French Teacher was better looking than the Spanish teacher.

All I recall is "Esquevousevelesmagazines?"


----------



## Supe (Sep 19, 2017)

My Spanish teacher was from Spain.  She freaked after 9/11 happened and gave in her to-day notice.  Hopped a plane to Spain and never came back.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 19, 2017)

French and Spanish had the same teacher and she also established a "Franish" club for anyone in the classes. Only real perk of the club was that every year they organized a 10-day trip to Europe (that we had to pay for).  Started in Italy, through southern France, over to Barcelona, then on a train up to Paris. It was one of those "show up at the airport with your passport, everything is taken care of" type of trips. Every day was planned: where we went, hotels, transportation, and even several of the meals. The part that was cool was that about half the time we stayed with host families and had to speak the language. Since half of us spoke Spanish and the other half spoke French, we were paired up and had to translate for each other.

I went my Junior year and had a blast. Couldn't afford the trip the following year.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 19, 2017)

Supe said:


> My Spanish teacher was from Spain.  She freaked after 9/11 happened and gave in her to-day notice.  Hopped a plane to Spain and never came back.


Freaked out over 9/11 then hopped on a plane, you say?


----------



## Supe (Sep 20, 2017)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Freaked out over 9/11 then hopped on a plane, you say?


Nobody ever accused her of being _too _smart.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 20, 2017)

Wait so you were in HS during 9/11?


----------



## Supe (Sep 20, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> Wait so you were in HS during 9/11?


Yep.  I'm roughly YMZ's age.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 20, 2017)

Supe said:


> Yep.  I'm roughly YMZ's age.







 

youngings...


----------



## Supe (Sep 20, 2017)

Pretty much.  Early 30's, with a body going on late 70's.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 20, 2017)

I was just starting my senior year of college at 9/11.


----------



## csb (Sep 20, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I was just starting my senior year of college at 9/11.


This. 

Well, my second senior year.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 20, 2017)

Ummm.....


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 21, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I was just starting my senior year of college at 9/11.


me too


----------



## csb (Sep 21, 2017)

Dleg said:


> Ummm.....


I switched majors!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 21, 2017)

I had 2 senior years too. We called them "super seniors". I also switched majors after my sophomore year, chemE was too damn confusing.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 21, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I had 2 senior years too. We called them "super seniors". I also switched majors after my sophomore year, chemE was too damn confusing.


What are you talking about????  Hard yes, confusing no.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 21, 2017)

Between Organic Chemistry and Thermogoddammits, I just didn't understand it. As I was approaching the 2nd semester of my sophomore year, my adviser told me to take his class. If I didn't like it, then I wouldn't like chemE as a profession.  Two weeks into said class I transferred to civil.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 21, 2017)

when I was in the Army I did a secondary MOS as a 54B (NBC Specialist) NBC standing for Nuclear Biological, Chemical.. so I thought I would get a Chem E degree in college, until I looked at the courses required and realized I wasn't that smart....


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 21, 2017)

That part did suck, I really enjoyed some of upper level material transport chemE classes.  Being able to explain/determine how  quickly something will rust, or the impacts of adding all those cold toppings to a hamburger's internal temperature.  If we would have gotten those real world scenarios in the lower level classes I think more people would have enjoyed it or at least understood it better.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 21, 2017)

Yeah, way to theoretical for me.  If I had stayed in chemE, I would have had to re-take Organic chemistry. I had no issues in the lab, but the lecture was hell.


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 6, 2018)

That time of year again.  Got the ridiculous supply lists for a 7th grader, 5th grader and 2nd grader.

2nd grade list was fine, aside from the inflated numbers to supplement the kids whose parents don't bother getting supplies.

5th grade list would have been fine except for the 16 dry erase markers.  WTF does a 5th grader need 16 black dry erase markers for?!?!

7th grade list was most of the usual...pencils paper folders, oh, and a CHROMEBOOK.  Way to just toss that on the school supply list like it's a spiral notebook.  Emmett already has one, but it's one that his mother got, and knowing her, she'll tell him he can't use it for school, i.e. have it with him when he's going to be at our house half the week, because she bought it.

Fortunately, mom is a retired (and still a substitute) teacher so she knows where to get all this stuff so the lists are taken care of already.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 6, 2018)

Just bought my kid 4 college textbooks.... sort of makes this thread seem not as crazy anymore //content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_sad.png


----------



## Supe (Aug 6, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> Just bought my kid 4 college textbooks.... sort of makes this thread seem not as crazy anymore //content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_sad.png


Best $1800 you've ever spent.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 6, 2018)

Although I have found it funny and annoying that colleges send a “list” of stuff entering freshman need also - and maybe we can all related but at an engineering only college - OCD personality freshman - doesn’t understand when I tell him he doesn’t need a few things in this list (or they are not critical) they just want the list “checked off”

Some things I found funny on the list:

Iron / ironing board
Safe
Small vacuum cleaner?
Microwave 
.......

I mean the kid couldn’t find the vacuum cleaner in our house if I asked him to find it - but he wants to buy one for a dorm room that probably won’t get cleaned until May 2019....


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 6, 2018)

I told him all he needs is some .5 mm lead and green paper.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Supe (Aug 6, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> Although I have found it funny and annoying that colleges send a “list” of stuff entering freshman need also - and maybe we can all related but at an engineering only college - OCD personality freshman - doesn’t understand when I tell him he doesn’t need a few things in this list (or they are not critical) they just want the list “checked off”
> 
> Some things I found funny on the list:
> 
> ...


I was glad we got our roommate assignments ahead of time at both schools I went to.  We conference called in advance so we didn't bring duplicate shit.


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 6, 2018)

A safe?

When I was in college, we couldn't bring microwaves. I had a hot water boiler.  ld-025:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 6, 2018)

kevo_55 said:


> A safe? *Top drawer, under the socks.*


Fixt. :thumbs:


----------



## P-E (Aug 6, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> Although I have found it funny and annoying that colleges send a “list” of stuff entering freshman need also - and maybe we can all related but at an engineering only college - OCD personality freshman - doesn’t understand when I tell him he doesn’t need a few things in this list (or they are not critical) they just want the list “checked off”
> 
> Some things I found funny on the list:
> 
> ...


----------



## User1 (Aug 6, 2018)

Supe said:


> I was glad we got our roommate assignments ahead of time at both schools I went to.  We conference called in advance so we didn't bring dup﻿licate shit.


same. and i had the best fit for a roommate, ever!


----------



## User1 (Aug 6, 2018)

also, do not remember ever vacuuming my dorm room :dunno:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 6, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> also, do not remember ever vacuuming my dorm room :dunno:


Same here. When April/May came around, that was for facilities maintenance to worry about. LOL


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 6, 2018)

They also stress renters insurance!



But the kid is freaked out we didn’t get everything on “the list” lol - I just told him to call grandma if he felt like he needed anything else once he gets there - I’ll be busy converting his bedroom to Airbnb


----------



## User1 (Aug 6, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> They also stress renters insurance!
> 
> 
> 
> But the kid is freaked out we didn’t get everything on “the list” lol - I just told him to call grandma if he felt like he needed anything else once he gets there - I’ll be busy converting his bedroom to Airbnb


renters for dorms? I never had renters in the dorm, but def when I got my apartment.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 6, 2018)

Everyone is latching on to make $$$ of this process... it’s like being at the county fair Ik terms of being nickeled and dimed...

Everything from renters insurance to people that want to sell you a dorm packet of sheets towels, bed linings and such. 

No shit we even got a letter from people who will send custom care packages to your kid while in college - $25- “home made cookies” thanksgiving package $200. Etc.

The people are even greedier than the governments running the damn colleges...


----------



## P-E (Aug 6, 2018)

A guy in the office is being forced to buy renters insurance to sign a lease.  I didn't think that was legal in a lease.  I'd never force my tenants to purchase insurance.


----------



## Supe (Aug 7, 2018)

It is legal in a lease, and I find it to be more common than not, more so for liability than any property damages.


----------



## csb (Aug 7, 2018)

Each May we had to go find where the vacuum was kept. There was one for each floor. Same way with a microwave and ironing board, which was only used by the kids who had rushed fraternities. 

My kid used dry erase markers for math- I can see requiring them for that, but not 16. Our teachers could teach them their, "These are fucking expensive, so put the fucking lids back on all the way!" speech.


----------



## Supe (Aug 7, 2018)

I watched someone at work write on one of those electronic smart boards in sharpie once.  Didn't say a word.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 7, 2018)

eldest RG JR got his own dorm room, - no roommate - he paid the extra $500 a semester for it.  I bought him the mini fridge and told him if he wanted the microwave that was on him..

I kind of believe not having a roommate will make him more of a slob and not clean up to be honest... But I wont be involved in seeing it or cleaning it so not really my problem..

on a funny note, a friend of his is going to Cornell, he has been helping her with some math placement test (or something)  all summer - Jr was like, weird I am tutoring someone who got into Cornell...


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 7, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> Everyone is latching on to make $$$ of this process... it’s like being at the county fair Ik terms of being nickeled and dimed...
> 
> Everything from renters insurance to people that want to sell you a dorm packet of sheets towels, bed linings and such.
> 
> ...


the custom care package isn't that new.  They had those when I went.  The alumni group organized it, IIRC, as a fundraiser.


----------



## P-E (Aug 7, 2018)

Asbestos found in crayons - yikes

https://www.google.com/amp/www.chicagotribune.com/business/ct-biz-playskool-crayons-asbestos-20180807-story,amp.html


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 7, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> renters for dorms? I never had renters in the dorm, but def when I got my apartment.


LOL, even then we didn't do that. Hmm...renters or insurance or spring break? :thumbs:



Road Guy said:


> Jr was like, weird I am tutoring someone who got into Cornell...


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 7, 2018)

P-E said:


> Asbestos found in crayons - yikes
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/www.chicagotribune.com/business/ct-biz-playskool-crayons-asbestos-20180807-story,amp.html


don't snort 'em or eat 'em.  You'll be ok.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 7, 2018)

the marines are in trouble!


----------



## Supe (Aug 8, 2018)

"If God in his infinite wisdom did not want Marines to eat crayons, he wouldn't have made them in so many pretty colors." - Lee Ermey


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 13, 2018)

Saw this on the internets


----------



## csb (Aug 13, 2018)

Ooh! That is an occasion for cake.


----------



## csb (Aug 15, 2018)

Cripes. We got a brochure of school supplies and a fair warning that teachers may still ask for something after the first day of school.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 20, 2018)

Last first day... A spiral and a pencil.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 20, 2018)

there's a last time for everything........


----------



## envirotex (Aug 20, 2018)

I know, and I thought I wasn't going to feel sad about it until it started happening...


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 20, 2018)

Mrs RG did pretty well dropping the eldest kid off at college, I thought she might be a little sad, but I think it was “time”

May be a different story when we do that for the last kid though…


----------



## csb (Aug 27, 2018)

https://www.newyorker.com/humor/daily-shouts/back-to-school-supply-list


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 31, 2018)

Sure enough...did the open house at elementary school yesterday and 2nd grade, "oh hey, just put all your supplies in the baskets over there".  Once again, supplementing all the kids who's parents can't be bothered with getting school supplies.  At least 5th grade all the supplies went in their locker.


----------



## P-E (Sep 5, 2018)

First day of third grade.  Hard to believe.


----------



## csb (Sep 6, 2018)

P-E said:


> First day of third grade.  Hard to believe.


We're proud of you, P-E.


----------



## Supe (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## P-E (Sep 6, 2018)

csb said:


> We're proud of you, P-E.


:wub:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 7, 2018)

First full week of 4K for mini-Fox. Time flies...

Oh, and with all the bins of extra supplies I saw, I really don't know why anyone in the ENTIRE class had to even purchase any supplies this year. LOL


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 25, 2020)

i suppose no one is doing much of this this year?


----------



## Supe (Aug 26, 2020)

Didn't buy a damn thing supply wise other than a laptop and the curriculum fees.  She needed a computer anyways, and so far, we're very happy with the home school curriculum.  They keep adding more and more features due to the influx in kids this year anyways, which is nice.


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Aug 26, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> i suppose no one is doing much of this this year?


I packed mine off on Monday. Collected the final supplies on Sunday. Mostly notebooks and folders. 

If this hybrid thing is going to work, I need more than 3 minutes notice of what they are expected to do on the Tuesday and Friday and every other Wednesday they are home.

Also, I need slack if I forget to send my kid to school on the right Wednesday. And which day has gym? Are we day 1 or day 2? Is that day 1 on a 'B' day or an 'A' day? (Mine only go 'A; days.)


----------



## NikR_PE (Aug 26, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> I packed mine off on Monday. Collected the final supplies on Sunday. Mostly notebooks and folders.
> 
> If this hybrid thing is going to work, I need more than 3 minutes notice of what they are expected to do on the Tuesday and Friday and every other Wednesday they are home.
> 
> Also, I need slack if I forget to send my kid to school on the right Wednesday. And which day has gym? Are we day 1 or day 2? Is that day 1 on a 'B' day or an 'A' day? (Mine only go 'A; days.)


I would just give up and keep them home full time. I already have too many meetings to remember.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Aug 26, 2020)

NikR_PE said:


> I would just give up and keep them home full time. I already have too many meetings to remember.


That would be a disaster. I can't work and be a teacher at the same time.  Just keeping them on task is hard enough.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 26, 2020)

homework/tasks for remote days needs to be posted before 9 am.  the night before would be great.  Communication would be nice too.  like advanced notice that placement tests were going to be part of the remote days.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Aug 26, 2020)

snickerd3 said:


> homework/tasks for remote days needs to be posted before 9 am.  the night before would be great.  Communication would be nice too.  like advanced notice that placement tests were going to be part of the remote days.


Uh, yeah. I get that they are trying to keep the in class time as effective as possible, but we saw first hand what trying to get kids to do online assessments at home is like when they did honors placement assessments at the end of the train wreck they called 4th quarter last year. Now my kid is stuck in regular math.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 3, 2021)

Middle school supply list being given out on the first day of school...even though I know for a fact teachers turned them in on the last day of school in May.


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 3, 2021)

I was talking with my boss while on the way to a site visit yesterday, and he mentioned how it’s the last week of vacation for his kids (4th, 8th, and 12th graders) and he hadn’t heard anything about whether classes will be in person, at home, or hybrid. I’m guessing that might be somewhat common but it still caught me by surprise!


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 4, 2021)

ours is classroom 5 days week all day. No more shortened day like last year. 100% Remote learning is not even an option this year. But if a kid gets put in quarantine they will provide a remote option for the 10-14 days.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Aug 25, 2021)

Our kid is going full time 5 days a week and riding the bus. This weekend, we will practice self-sanitizing. Usually, I'm the one who hands out wet one wipes and anti-bacterial gel. But she's going to handle it herself this weekend. Need her to practice since she will be responsible for it starting next week.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 25, 2021)

Minisnick actually gets to walk to school this year. The daycare is about a block away from the middle school. It would be less, but they have to enter through the front instead of the back of the building. 

They are encouraging washing hands right before leaving home then sanitizer will be available at school, but there are no temp checks or forced sanitizer upon entry this year.


----------

